

FBN Wins FOIA Suit Against the Fed - protomyth
http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/fox_biz/fbn_wins_foia_suit_against_the_fed_155726.asp

======
protomyth
"Today's decision orders the Fed to disclose documents identifying which
institutions borrowed money and the details surrounding each loan" - a couple
of groups have gone after this information and this seems to be the first one
that got some results. It bugs me that in a lot of these information suits the
current Administration kept the same policies as the previous Administration.

